# short throw shifter



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Any input from peeps with the short throw shifters? What brands are peeps using and did it really make a big difference that you would recommend the mod? The stock shifter definitely has some long throws. Oh yeah, my wife thinks I'm nuts for wanting to pull off all of the stock stuff seeing as I just picked up the car a day ago.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

B&M seems to be fairly popular with the *people* on this forum.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

B&M is _the_ way to go, I love mine and everyone seems to love them as well! :cheers


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I had my B&M ordered from GTODEALER before I even bought the car.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> I had my B&M ordered from GTODEALER before I even bought the car.


  ... THANKS AGAIN! :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Definetly B&M. It makes a significant difference. No missed shifts and about 40% shorter. :willy:


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Again, GTODEALER, what kind of price can you get me for an 05?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

.....never got the first inquirey.... it's $199.00 and I have 4 in stock! :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I got my B&M from GTODEALER too. Best advice I have is use locktite on all bolts during install. I am very happy with it.... I wish I did it sooner. I have had ZERO issues with the new shifter.

FYI --- Suppossedly HARROP makes a pretty nice on too... I have not tried though. But according to the Aussiesit is VERY good.


----------



## sig229 (Sep 21, 2005)

does it change the way it looks? I want to keep the same shifter knob and cover. How hard is the install?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks stock...no one will know but you.


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> .....never got the first inquirey.... it's $199.00 and I have 4 in stock! :cheers


He used to have 5 but one is in my car.

Only problem is the 3-4 shift I pull toward me and have a habit of going 3-2. More practice needed.


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

GTO Dealer, whats the cost for one installed?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

MostlyStock said:


> GTO Dealer, whats the cost for one installed?


The shifter is $199.00 and labor is 2.0 hours at $75.00/hr., let me know! :cheers


----------

